# Colorado vaccination site shuts down after 11 'adverse reactions' to Johnson & Johnson



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2021)

*Colorado vaccination site shuts down after 11 'adverse reactions' to Johnson & Johnson *

A mass vaccination site in Colorado was shut down Wednesday after 11 people suffered "adverse reactions" including nausea and dizziness after receiving the one-dose Johnson and Johnson vaccine.

Centura Health said in a statement that it "followed our protocols and in an abundance of caution, made the decision – in partnership with the state – to pause operations for the remainder of the day."

Two patients were transported to the hospital for observation while EMTs treated the other nine people with juice and water, the state health department said.

Over 1,700 people received shots at the site in Commerce City, a few miles north of Denver, so the issues involved less than 1% of the vaccinations. The 640 patients who were unable to receive their vaccine because of the pause will be automatically rescheduled for Sunday, Centura said. The state said the Pfizer vaccine, requiring two doses, will be administered Sunday.

"We know it can be alarming to hear about people getting transported to the hospital," said Scott Bookman, the COVID-19 Incident Commander. "From what we know, today’s side effects were consistent with what can be expected.”

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ichigan-variants-vaccine-passport/7126994002/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2021)

I heard about that on the news, and wondered if it had something to do with the J&J vaccine itself, or if there was another issue.  Waiting to learn more.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2021)

*Gosh, my niece and her partner both had the J & J. BOTH took sick with all these symptoms. Were sick for several days.  They live here in NY.*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Could it be the rush to cash-in on the need for vaccinations???


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Could it be the rush to cash-in on the need for vaccinations???


Could be true.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2021)

"From what we know, today’s side effects were consistent with what can be expected.”

Really? Being rushed to a hospital is to be expected?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Gosh, my niece and her partner both had the J & J. BOTH took sick with all these symptoms. Were sick for several days.  They live here in NY.*


Sorry to hear that Marie.  My neighbor, who is a senior too, had the J&J vaccine weeks ago and had no side effects at all.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that Marie.  My neighbor, who is a senior too, had the J&J vaccine weeks ago and had no side effects at all.


Thanks, Seabreeze. They are both well now, but it was scary for them..and me.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "From what we know, today’s side effects were consistent with what can be expected.”
> 
> Really? Being rushed to a hospital is to be expected?


We can expect to hear the usual:
_"Well.....isn't it better than dying of Covid while you're gasping for your last breath?"
"It's better than ending up in a meat truck in the hospital parking lot."
"Isn't it worth the risk to get back to normal?"
"Don't you want to hug & kiss your loved ones again?"

ETA: _ Oooops, I forgot my favorite one in new TV ads:   _"Show others how much you care.  We're all in this.  Get the vaccine."_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2021)

They just said on the local news that no issues were found with the Johnson&Johnson vaccine or the lots involved with vaccinations in Colorado on that day.  Except for two people who were taken to the hospital, other reactions were mild.  They are still investigating and following up on those affected to see if there are any other issues involved.

I'll say again, my personal experience with the vaccine I received was a good one, and I'd much rather have side effects, that can be experienced with any vaccine, including influenza, than get infected with COVID-19, be put into a hospital, potentially put into an induced coma and hooked up to a ventilator for an unknown amount of time.  A procedure that I may or may not survive, and if I don't, would likely die alone in the hospital without my husband at my side.  No big decision for me, I went with the vaccine, and my husband will too.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> They just said on the local news that no issues were found with the Johnson&Johnson vaccine or the lots involved with vaccinations in Colorado on that day.  Except for two people who were taken to the hospital, other reactions were mild.  They are still investigating and following up on those affected to see if there are any other issues involved.
> 
> I'll say again, my personal experience with the vaccine I received was a good one, and I'd much rather have side effects, that can be experienced with any vaccine, including influenza, than get infected with COVID-19, be put into a hospital, potentially put into an induced coma and hooked up to a ventilator for an unknown amount of time.  A procedure that I may or may not survive, and if I don't, would likely die alone in the hospital without my husband at my side.  No big decision for me, I went with the vaccine, and my husband will too.


As I always say - with any vaccine:  Anyone who feels good about it should get it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow! Gary’s son died 3 days after getting a vaccination. ( not saying that’s the reason he died ) but it makes this something to seriously consider.


----------



## Lara (Apr 8, 2021)

Gary who?? We have 2 Garys in SF. One of them?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Lara said:


> Gary who?? We have 2 Garys in SF. One of them?


Gary O.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow! Gary’s son died 3 days after getting a vaccination. ( not saying that’s the reason he died ) but it makes this something to seriously consider.


What?  I didn't hear of this!  OH NO!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

I didn't know you could treat a reaction to a vaccine with juice and water.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> What?  I didn't hear of this!  OH NO!!!!!!!


Yes. He wrote it in one of his posts. In fact he told us just the other day.


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> We can expect to hear the usual:
> _"Well.....isn't it better than dying of Covid while you're gasping for your last breath?"
> "It's better than ending up in a meat truck in the hospital parking lot."
> "Isn't it worth the risk to get back to normal?"
> ...


It kills me how the same people who took away all our freedoms are now bartering those same freedoms back if we agree to take a non animal tested, not fully clinically tried, fast tracked vaccine. Why would anybody trust this? There is no getting back to normal again. Normal as we knew it is gone. We gave it away. It won't be given back. It will just be more oppression. 

 The vaccine passport really worries me and yes, I know about certain countries requiring a yellow fever vaccine to enter, but the yellow fever vaccine was tested for years before being distributed to the public. And this isn't for a trip to Tanzania. It's to grocery shop, to go to the drugtsore, the hardware store, the clothing store, to go out to lunch or dinner or to a ball game. 

There's no getting back to normal when Rhode Island is talking about the need to pass a law to protect the unvaccinated from discrimination. What have we become?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

The only conversations I've heard about vaccine passports have been for boarding airplanes or cruise ships, and possibly for attending large venues like concerts and sporting events.  Given the size of the crowds and close proximity of attendees for long periods of time, it doesn't seem unreasonable that proof of vaccine would be required for the above.    

I get that some people don't want to get vaccinated. I'm ok with continuing to mask up for various errands. But I'm not fine with sitting next to unvaccinated people at a concert, unmasked. 

I also would decline having unvaccinated folks perform close-up services unmasked, like cleaning my teeth, managing my health care needs, providing salon services, etc.


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2021)

chic said:


> It kills me how the same people who took away all our freedoms are now bartering those same freedoms back if we agree to take a non animal tested, not fully clinically tried, fast tracked vaccine. Why would anybody trust this? There is no getting back to normal again. Normal as we knew it is gone. We gave it away. It won't be given back. It will just be more oppression.
> 
> The vaccine passport really worries me and yes, I know about certain countries requiring a yellow fever vaccine to enter, but the yellow fever vaccine was tested for years before being distributed to the public. And this isn't for a trip to Tanzania. It's to grocery shop, to go to the drugtsore, the hardware store, the clothing store, to go out to lunch or dinner or to a ball game.
> 
> There's no getting back to normal when Rhode Island is talking about the need to pass a law to protect the unvaccinated from discrimination. What have we become?


Fear interferes with logic for some people.  If enough fear is generated, practically anything can be sold.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Fear interferes with logic for some people.  If enough fear is generated, practically anything can be sold.


That's true - and it cuts both ways.  The fear of vaccines is being pretty heavily sold these days.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I didn't know you could treat a reaction to a vaccine with juice and water.


Yeah, that doesn't sound more supportive than when donating blood and they give a cookie and juice afterwards.
It said a mass vaccination site, so I wonder if the people having the reactions were all in the post-shot waiting area together when it happened.  We used to get TB tests at school every year and usually everyone was fine, but in 5th grade one girl felt faint afterwards and had to lay her head down on her desk, and within a minute almost every other girl did the same.  It was kind of funny.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Yeah, that doesn't sound more supportive than when donating blood and they give a cookie and juice afterwards.
> It said a mass vaccination site, so I wonder if the people having the reactions were all in the post-shot waiting area together when it happened.  We used to get TB tests at school every year and usually everyone was fine, *but in 5th grade one girl felt faint afterwards and had to lay her head down on her desk, and within a minute almost every other girl did the same. * It was kind of funny.


Good point.  Some of this might have been societal contagion.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That's true - and it cuts both ways.  The fear of vaccines is being pretty heavily sold these days.


Agree with this.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to ALWAYS faint when I got a shot. I had to get TB tests for college and always fainted. Even fainted when I got my ears pierced in High School (twice, once for each ear). I know it was psychological and it took a lot of effort to finally overcome this.


----------

